

Ask HN: What features and aspects to look when selecting a startup to work for? - arjitkp

I have applied in 2 startups both in 3D printing domain.  One consist of young and energetic graduates working on some projects related to it and also involved in selling a paid on too. But on the other hand the 2nd one consist of experienced entrepreneurs working on a single project related to 3D Scanning and printing, its unpaid.  Please help on how to select,  what main points should i look.
======
efriese
It depends on what you want. Are you looking for experience? To pick a winning
horse? The important part of any job decision is to decide on what you want.
This sounds basic, but for every job decision I've ever made I started with a
statement of what I want and then did a pro/con list. I assigned a value to
each item and derived a score. It's really easy to get caught up in trying to
make the "right choice". I don't regret any of my job decisions, so it's
worked for me. Might work for you too.

